
MARKUS Swivel chair - shawndumas
http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/00103102/
======
olefoo
They're fine, I'm sitting in one right now that's been doing well for 5 years;
but why are you posting this to HN?

~~~
shawndumas
'cause as a programmer I spend the better part of my day seated and just
discovered this chair and thought others might appreciate it.

